# It still hurts!



## Emmysourgolden (Oct 10, 2007)

Don't apologize...it hurts. I'm lucky to not have experienced that yet so I can't say I understand. This is a good way to get your feelings out....we're all here for you whenever you need to talk.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I know the pain sure does not go away quick enough. Your sweet spice was a gorgeous girl. I can understand why you miss her so.


----------



## Luvinmygoldens (Jul 16, 2007)

Don't be sorry. I'm sure many here will completely understand your feelings. My Jake went to the bridge 16 months ago and I still think about him and miss him *every* single day. I'm sure I always will. Your precious pup had a wonderful life with you loving him so dearly!


----------



## alligeek (Nov 4, 2007)

definitely don't be sorry. All of us who've been through it understand. The pain never completely goes away. No other dogs/cats/people can replace a lost loved one, be it a human or canine companion. 

They're so worth the pain that we feel when they leave though.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

There's no need to be sorry..... Its is very painful to lose our babies.....


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

just having a bad day, seem's like eveyone left today, well they did and when I sat down to get on GRF I read the last two that went to the bridge and it got me all upset.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so sorry. I can honestly say that I know exactly how you feel. I have lost a sweet golden who was my heart girl. But I also had to have my 10 year old chow/corgi girl put to sleep in July of this year due to aggression. I still cry about her and feel horrible guilt.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Never feel bad for feeling bad about missing your sweet golden. They sneak into our hearts and never leave so it is normal that you are upset some days. We all understand and most of us have been in your shoes. Your Spice was a beautiful girl and lives on in your memories and heart.


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

I don't think it every gets easy. I am sorry that it still hurts for you. I feel the same way when I read all the bridge stories as well. I dread that day.


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

Well put, Beau Shel.

You grieve so much because you loved your furrkids so deeply. Heidi--you'll always have your family here on the Forum to support you whenever you need us. Just start typing and hit "send"--and we'll be right there.............

SJ


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

AtticusJordie said:


> Well put, Beau Shel.
> 
> You grieve so much because you loved your furrkids so deeply. Heidi--you'll always have your family here on the Forum to support you whenever you need us. Just start typing and hit "send"--and we'll be right there.............
> 
> SJ


Thank you so much for all your kind words, makes me feel alot better


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

I know what you mean Heidi it has been a hard couple of weeks reading everyone's stories. It just makes my own hurt come back.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

TheHooch said:


> I know what you mean Heidi it has been a hard couple of weeks reading everyone's stories. It just makes my own hurt come back.


 yes it does


----------



## Ronna (Mar 24, 2007)

I mention my girl Amanda daily because I lost her in Feb and I don't think she will ever be "gone". She is with me always..... Never be afraid to mention your pets over and over. I worked with dying patients for years and years and I think it is the same with dogs. Keep them alive by talking and celebrating every time you think about your past pets. It was a part of your history and that is great. No one can ever take away that part of your life.

I hope you all understand what I am talking about. If not well you may in the future.............

Ronna
Dallie & Karlie


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

This is the one place where you know that everyone will understand how you are feeling. I have just lost my golden oldie and have received so much comfort from the messages that have been left, I hope you will too. You will miss Spice for the rest of your life as you will never forget, but in time remembering the good times will be just a little bit easier. Take CareXXXXXXXX


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

*Rainbow bridge*

Hi 
I know were your coming from i lost my Sadie in July 2007 and i miss her so much it hurts very badly and i lost her soul mate Meg in December 2006 both suddenly but Sadie very suddenly and not expected at all and the forum has been very good to me they tell me they never get fed up with mentioning my Sadie.
I do find it helps as i struggle to talk about her i just start crying so to e-mail is good.
And it was 10 years ago i lost my first Golden Charlie and i still think of her.
So your Spice and my girls are playing at the bridge and having lots of fun.

Maggie


----------



## chesneygirl007 (Nov 5, 2007)

I lost my golden 2 years ago tomorrow. She died on Nov 22. She had cancer and we got her surgery done and she lasted another 8 months and then went into seizures. She was my baby. I have finally after 2 years decided to get another dog to be my next baby. She is due to come home sometime in may - june after s hes born. She will be a english golden retriever. I also have 2 other dogs and if I didnt have them I think it would of been much harder on me. 

Kim


----------



## GoldenDaisy (Jul 16, 2007)

I know what you mean. I have my Boomer and love him to the end of the earth, But I still have that knot in the pit of my stomach that aches for my Daisy who has been gone to the bridge for 7 months. We just miss them so it hurts alot. This is a great place to come so we may comfort each other. Hang in there.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Ronna said:


> I mention my girl Amanda daily because I lost her in Feb and I don't think she will ever be "gone". She is with me always..... Never be afraid to mention your pets over and over. I worked with dying patients for years and years and I think it is the same with dogs. Keep them alive by talking and celebrating every time you think about your past pets. It was a part of your history and that is great. No one can ever take away that part of your life.
> 
> I hope you all understand what I am talking about. If not well you may in the future.............
> 
> ...


I know exactly what you mean, I too work with elderly people and we loose one about every month. 
Thank you all for your support, I just get some days I really get down, and yes this forum is great. She will always have a place in my heart.


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

Our bonds with our beloved pets are in many ways stronger, purer, and far more intimate than with others of our own species. We feel loved and secure in sharing our secret souls with them. How often can this be safely done – even with a spouse? So when a dear pet’s life ends, it really is very understandable and normal for us to grieve and suffer a unique sense of bereavement. We have to learn how to cope with the physical breaking of the bond. But the deeply personal spiritual aspects remain unbroken and remain part of us, forever.

Our pets are the glue that hold us together. Without them, we literally feel we will fall apart. They help give us our identity, they define who and what we are. Without them, nothing is the same, and it can be a very lonely, helpless time as we struggle to come to terms with our new life without them.

That old adage about time being the healer can be very misleading. Time only dulls the sharp edge of new pain, and then gives us a better opportunity to heal ourselves of the worst of it. But some of the ache remains with us, forever. Yes, time does help with that transition. But it is not a cure; there is none for this. Happily, our beloved memories continue on with us, as they should. They are an important part of our ongoing lives and personal evolution.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Jazz & Jules said:


> Our bonds with our beloved pets are in many ways stronger, purer, and far more intimate than with others of our own species. We feel loved and secure in sharing our secret souls with them. How often can this be safely done – even with a spouse? So when a dear pet’s life ends, it really is very understandable and normal for us to grieve and suffer a unique sense of bereavement. We have to learn how to cope with the physical breaking of the bond. But the deeply personal spiritual aspects remain unbroken and remain part of us, forever.
> 
> Our pets are the glue that hold us together. Without them, we literally feel we will fall apart. They help give us our identity, they define who and what we are. Without them, nothing is the same, and it can be a very lonely, helpless time as we struggle to come to terms with our new life without them.
> 
> That old adage about time being the healer can be very misleading. Time only dulls the sharp edge of new pain, and then gives us a better opportunity to heal ourselves of the worst of it. But some of the ache remains with us, forever. Yes, time does help with that transition. But it is not a cure; there is none for this. Happily, our beloved memories continue on with us, as they should. They are an important part of our ongoing lives and personal evolution.


Wow, you hit that right on the nail, Thank you


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

{{{Heidi36oh}}}


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Jazz & Jules said:


> {{{Heidi36oh}}}


LOL:wavey:


----------



## Misslane&lois (Nov 18, 2007)

i understand you perfectly.
I still miss Oddey quite a lot! I sometimes when I think of him, I cry and I don't know if this pain will leave someday, but I feel better day by day.

You will see, when he died, I framed few pictures and I put them at home.
It's hard at the beginning but when you see the photos, you remember the good times and the wonderful life you gave to your baby.
I am sure that Spice will be looking at you, and I am sure spice has a lot of good memories about both of you.

Because of this, when my girl Lois is sick or when she happens something I worry a lot and i think I worry excessively, but you never know what could happen.

I use to say lois "i love you" all the time and i give her all the love.
I am sure she understands the love I am giving to her and i AM SURE spice knew it too!

look, Spice went away to that wonderful place with all the love you gave to him
believe me! spice knows it

a lot of hugs for you, I KNOW THIS IS DIFFICULT but here we are and we understand what you are feeling now.


----------

